# Hive in stucco wall?



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd encourage you to read up on what Cleo Hogan has written. He offers some great ideas. Here's a thread you can check out. . . 
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265612-trap-out

Based on how he does it I don't know that the bees would be that "hot" doing it this way. I'm not sure though. Going through stucco my thought would be you won't be able to keep it looking good. Obviously a cut-out is the best way to remove all of the problem, but stucco could be a problem. Is there a way to cut it out from the inside? This may work well. Just once you have the cutout done leave the hive near the entrance (within a foot or two outside) to get all of the rest of the bees that come back. You may need to leave it there for a couple days then take it from there. Just some thoughts for you.


----------



## HTC (Mar 17, 2012)

Sitting wondering how many bee hives one could buy just for the cost of getting a tradesman to fix the stucco? Stucco work is becoming a lost art. Well where your at they are good Mexicans that went through trade school in Mexico.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

My preference is to cut from the inside, but the inside is the church sanctuary and it will be disruptive to them. I may have to go that route. 

This is really OLD stucco too. Almost like adobe.


----------



## geebob (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd pass on the cut-out unless you are very confident in your bee skills and your carpentry skills. I've never seen a stucco patch job done well. 

However, a trap out might work if you can seal up all other entrances and force them through the trap. You might also be able to direct the flight of the bees in a different direction and provide some relief to the church members. I'd guess that if done right your trap-out should last no longer than three weeks, not months. Agree with Delber's suggestion on Cleo's methods.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

geebob said:


> I'd guess that if done right your trap-out should last no longer than three weeks, not months. Agree with Delber's suggestion on Cleo's methods.


Also remember that most areas have a flow on. YOu'll need to allow the bees to rob out the honey and stores that are in the wall also. This will take a few more weeks.


----------



## Aerindel (Apr 14, 2012)

My house is all stuccoed, inside and out and I would much rather repair a stucco wall than any other kind. If you have trouble matching up your patch appearance wise mix a little portland cement (assuming its cement based stucco and not clay plaster) with regular drywall plaster and blend it in around the edges.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Going in through the exterior was what the occupant preferred, actually. It just seems harder to me. Another suggestion was to seal up the main hive entrance with screen, and drill a second lower entrance so the trap hive doesn't have to be so high up. Ordinarilry, I would place it on the roof, but this roof is a bit steep, and is covered in sheet-metal.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

1. Most cutout artist DON'T repair the walls after a cutout, they leave that to the property owner to find a suitable contractor for.
2. If done completly and properly a trapout is going to take at least 4-8 weeks unless you can get it started a month BEFORE a flow starts.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Believe me, I don't plan to repair it. I don't do that sort of thing. 

I wonder if I could use a long section of pvc to route the entrance to a place where I could get my trap hive secured?


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I would find the repair contractor first and let them decide if they want to repair inside our outside.
If you can have the bees out in one day (Monday) the contractor should be able to have them in for the Wednesday night service or at least for Sunday morning. The contractor would probably do a better job of convincing the church that the inside job would be thier best bet also.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

That is sort of the stage I am at right now. If they do not want to cut out, I have worked out a way to mount a trap hive, though it won't be pretty.


----------

